# نماذج مخططات منازل صغيرة و متوسطة المساحات و حصرياَ لهذه المنتديات



## khzm (15 مايو 2010)

التحميل من المرفقات و شكراَ لإهتمامكم
pr_zgrade.zip​


----------



## mohamed2009 (15 مايو 2010)

*السلام عليكم بارك الله في حسناتك وزادك في العلم بسطه*


----------



## mohened70 (16 مايو 2010)

مشكور حبيبي على هذه الخرائط


----------



## ام عبادي2005 (17 مايو 2010)

*مشكور على هذه الخرائط*​


----------



## حاول98 (17 مايو 2010)

*العمارة والتخطيط*

الله يبارك فيك


----------



## روعه (17 مايو 2010)

يعطيك العافيه
شكرااا


----------



## سعيدة_الحظ (18 مايو 2010)

الله يجزاك خير


----------



## غسان الفهد (19 مايو 2010)

جزاء الله خير الجزاء ودمت في تواصل في ابداعاتك


----------



## محب بلاده (21 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ممدوح البربرى (21 مايو 2010)

الله يبارك فيك


----------



## عبدالرحمن م.ن (22 مايو 2010)

مشكورين جدا اخوتنا


----------



## اسعد حاجم (22 مايو 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووور يااستاذ وبارك الله بيك ونتمى لك المزيد والمزيد من الابداع :77::77:


----------



## Senior Manager (27 مايو 2010)

أشكرك على هذا المرفق الرائع


----------



## د.عبادي (27 مايو 2010)

وين المخطط ما اشوفه


----------



## جدعه44 (27 مايو 2010)

مشكوووووووور جدا


----------



## خولة الشهري (28 مايو 2010)

_*جزاك الله خيرا*​_


----------



## khzm (28 مايو 2010)

بارك الله فيكم و شكراَ لكم


----------



## محمود أبو الهيثم (30 مايو 2010)

مشكور وبارك الله فيك


----------



## arc_sherif_81 (31 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## بيازيد (31 مايو 2010)

مشكور جدا على هاذا الطرح


----------



## يوسف جحيدر (22 يونيو 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## ام الحناء (22 يونيو 2010)

بارك الله فيك وزادك من علمه.


----------



## البهادري (8 يوليو 2010)

شكرأ اخي على المخططات جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## [email protected] (8 يوليو 2010)

شكراً جزيلاً


----------



## arch.twins (8 يوليو 2010)

لك جزيل الشكر أخي الكريم


----------



## basel2003 (8 يوليو 2010)

مشششششششششششششششششكور انت والله مبدع


----------



## مازن ألحسن (8 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم
بارك الله فيك على هذا ألجهد
فقط ملاحظتين:
-لايوجد كراج للسبارة (ربما المساحة لاتساعد في ذلك)
-هل التصميم منقول من مصدر اجنبي؟
مع تحياتنا


----------



## gamal_gaafar (8 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## khzm (8 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم 
أشكركم جميعاً على إهتمامكم 
و بالنسبة لسؤال الأخ مازن ألحسن


> فقط ملاحظتين:
> -لايوجد كراج للسبارة (ربما المساحة لاتساعد في ذلك)
> -هل التصميم منقول من مصدر اجنبي؟


نعم بالتأكيد منقول من مصدر أجنبي


----------



## odwan (8 يوليو 2010)

بارك الله فيكم وجعلها الله في ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## A.ISSO (9 يوليو 2010)

*جزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## قاسم الكيميائي (8 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## دموع الاحزان (18 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا على المجهود الطيب


----------



## العربي84 (19 سبتمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك ( مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور)


----------



## قاسم الكيميائي (20 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## المهندس ايوب (21 سبتمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## kamelkandeel (24 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاء الله خير اتمنى لك التوفيق


----------



## عبدالرزاق حميد (26 سبتمبر 2010)

جعلها الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## حلم محمد (26 سبتمبر 2010)

بوركت جهودك


----------



## احمد حسن علام (26 سبتمبر 2010)

شكراوجزاء الله خير الجزاء


----------



## mohanedz (4 أكتوبر 2010)

khzm قال:


> التحميل من المرفقات و شكراَ لإهتمامكم


 


روعة تصاميم جميلة جدا بس المشكلة انها طابق واحد


----------



## bra22 (4 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك وجزيت خيرا


----------



## satcon (4 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا على هذا الجهد المبذول


----------



## الماجدة (24 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا لجهودكم 
ادعوا لكم بالموفقية


----------



## طارق الجمالي (10 نوفمبر 2010)

اشكركم جزيل الشكر 
بس انا عندي قطعة ارض واجهتها 5متر في 20 اي 100متر فارجو مساعدتي اذا عندكم خريطه تزودوني بها وجزاكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## القمر الهندسي (10 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## baadaar (11 نوفمبر 2010)

الله يجزاك بالف خير الله يرزقك الخير الكثير
ممكن طلب ابغى تصاميم اكثر بس لطابقين فله بالمسبح والحديقه الصغيره على ايميلي الله يجزاكم خير
ويجزاكم خير كلكم [email protected]


----------



## علي حكيم (11 نوفمبر 2010)

*الله يبارك فيك*​


----------



## northbird (11 نوفمبر 2010)

بوركت وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عبدالله لصور (12 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكور موضوع رائع

بارك الله فيك وننتظر جديدك


----------



## yamenyuosef (15 نوفمبر 2010)

مشششششششششششششششششششكورين وكل عام وانتم بالف خير


----------



## aboamal (31 ديسمبر 2010)

اريد مخطط عماير خليجية أوسعودية
وشكرااااااااا


----------



## walid1963 (31 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله بهمتك


----------



## جبلون2008 (31 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك اخي


----------



## shagrath13 (1 يناير 2011)

شكرا جزيلا على النماذج الجميلة.


----------



## majdiotoom (1 يناير 2011)

شكرااااااااا


----------



## وليد الثرواني (1 يناير 2011)

بارك الله بك أخي العزيز.............ز


----------



## الماجدة (2 يناير 2011)

كل عام وانتم أكثر عطاء شكرااااااااا


----------



## theblackangel87 (2 يناير 2011)

شكرا


----------



## كمال55 (2 يناير 2011)

مشكور


----------



## ابو وسام111 (2 يناير 2011)

تسلم إيدك يا باشا جهد كبير 

بيض الله وجهك 
عمل رائع


----------



## المختار ميلاد (3 يناير 2011)

o	دعاء يحفظك من موت الفجأة ضروووووري دعاء لمرة واحدة بالعمر روي عن رسول الله (صلى الله عليه واله وسلم) مضمون الحديث انه قال: من قرأ الدعاء في أي وقت فكأنه حج 360 حجة وختم 360 ختمه وأعتق 360 عبدا وتصدق ب 360 دينار وفرج عن 360 مغموما وبمجرد أن قال رسول الله (صلى الله عليه واله وسلم) الحديث نزل جبريل (عليه السلام) وقال: يا رسول الله أي عبد من عبيد الله سبحانه وتعالى أو أي أحد من أمتك يا محمد قرأ الدعاء ولو مرة واحدة في العمر بحرمتي و جلالي ضمنت له سبعة أشياء : رفعت عنه الفقر أمنته من سؤال منكر و نكير أمررته على الصراط حفظته من موت الفجأة حرمت عليه دخول النار حفظته من ضغطة القبر حفظته من غضب السلطان الجائر والظالم الدعاء: لا اله إلا الله الجليل الجبار لا اله إلا الله الواحد القهار,) لا اله إلا الله الكريم الستار لا اله إلا الله الكبير المتعال, لا اله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له إلها واحدا ربا وشاهدا أحدا وصمدا ونحن له مسلمون, لا اله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له إلها واحدا ربا وشاهدا أحدا وصمدا ونحن له عابدون لا اله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له إلها واحدا ربا وشاهدا أحدا وصمدا ونحن له قانتون, لا اله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له إلها واحدا ربا وشاهدا أحدا وصمدا ونحن له صابرون, لا اله إلا الله محمد رسول الله , اللهم إليك فوضت أمري وعليك توكلت يا أرحم الراحمين . و أخيراً : اللـهم صـلي علـى محمد و علـى آل محـمد كما صـــليت علـى إبراهيم و علـى آل إبراهيم إنكـ حميد مجيد، وباركـ علـى محمـد و علـى آل محمد كما باركت علـى إبراهيم و علـى آل إبراهيم في العــــــالمين إنك حميد مجيد. وأرسلها لـعشر أشخاص خلال ساعة تكون كـسبت عشر مليون صلاة علـى الحـبيب في صــحيفتكـ بإذن الـله. أنشرها حتى لاتحرم أحباب


----------



## Abu Hammad (4 يناير 2011)

بارك الله فيك ....


----------



## iraqivisionary (5 يناير 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## iraqivisionary (5 يناير 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## الميدان (5 يناير 2011)

تسلم الايادي الهندسية


----------



## ابو حسن العميدي (6 يناير 2011)

شكرا للجهد


----------



## ابو حسن العميدي (6 يناير 2011)

شكرا خرائط جيدة


----------



## ابو حسن العميدي (6 يناير 2011)

تسلم


----------



## ابو حسن العميدي (6 يناير 2011)

احسنت منتظرين الجديد


----------



## قاهر البنات (26 مارس 2011)

مشكور اخي الكريم


----------



## iraqivisionary (27 مارس 2011)

بارك الله فيك على هذه المساهمة


----------



## حاتم المختار (3 أبريل 2011)

*الله يبارك فيك
الله يبارك فيك​*​


----------



## easy2010 (4 أبريل 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير مفيد حدا


----------



## esam_lion (22 أبريل 2011)

*( مَا يَلْفِظُ مِنْ قَوْلٍ إِلَّا لَدَيْهِ رَقِيبٌ عَتِيدٌ)**( مَا يَلْفِظُ مِنْ قَوْلٍ إِلَّا **( مَا يَلْفِظُ مِنْ قَوْلٍ إِلَّا لَدَيْهِ رَقِيبٌ عَتِيدٌ)**دَيْهِ رَقِيبٌ عَتِيدٌ)*


----------



## معن11 (24 أبريل 2011)

السلام عليكم (الرجاء المساعدة)
انا زائر(رجاء لو سمحتم بسرعة)
ارغب في الحصول على مخطط بيت صغير بمساحة 170م
مكون من 2غرفة نوم بحمام مشترك+غرفة نوم ماستر+غرفة جلوس+غرفة ضيوف+درج


----------



## ايمن علي صالح (27 أبريل 2011)

السلام عليكم ....شكرا على التصاميم


----------



## dadi09 (25 مايو 2011)

جزاك الله خييييييير وحفضك


----------



## assasa2011 (27 مايو 2011)

*جزاك الله خيرا جعلة الله فى ميزان حسناتك*​


----------



## من عيال زايد أنا (29 مايو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا 
الله يوفقك


----------



## سلام عيسى (30 مايو 2011)

*جزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## shwan (30 مايو 2011)

شكرا موضوع رائع جدا


----------



## ر. مهندسين يوسف (25 يونيو 2011)

شكرا


----------



## الحلفاوي (11 يوليو 2011)

بارك الله فيك يا هندسه


----------



## mohammed gamal m (11 يوليو 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## يوسف الزعيم (12 يوليو 2011)

مشكور حبيبي على هذه الخرائط


----------



## hamdy khedawy (13 يوليو 2011)

مشكور اخى الكريم


----------



## مهندس فادي قيصر (16 يوليو 2011)

حلو كثير بارك الله فيك


----------



## حمد القيسي (6 أغسطس 2011)

بوركت اخي العزيز 
جزاك الله خيرا 
ورمضان كريم على الجميع وهذا الملتقى الجميل


----------



## حمد القيسي (6 أغسطس 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا 
ورمضان كريم


----------



## musta33 (9 أغسطس 2011)

مشكور


----------



## اسحاق الصبري (9 أغسطس 2011)

الله يبارك فيك


----------



## h.haider (18 أغسطس 2011)

اشكرا اخواتي المهندسين على هذا الخرائط


----------



## ابو دانية الصغيرة (18 أغسطس 2011)

مبدع


----------



## ابو دانية الصغيرة (24 أغسطس 2011)

مشكوووووووووووووور


----------



## ahmed2005ahmed (24 أغسطس 2011)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## abugomana (26 ديسمبر 2011)

1000 شكر


----------



## صالح عامر محمد (27 ديسمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## عامر الخفاجي (30 ديسمبر 2011)

مشكورين على هذه الخرائط بس ممكن خريطة لبيت (4,5 * 20) م


----------



## مالك دحام عذير (31 ديسمبر 2011)

جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## محمدلفته (1 يناير 2012)

رائع


----------



## hama990 (2 يناير 2012)

شكرا لك


----------



## البدر نت (6 يناير 2012)

*جزاك الله خيرا >> ,والله يبارك فيك
*


----------



## eng-sharif (8 يناير 2012)

الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## floor (9 يناير 2012)

شكرا جزيل كنت ابحث عن تخطيط فوجته عندكم يعطيكم العافيه


----------



## engwah (10 يناير 2012)

thank you
[COLOR= ]creative[/COLOR]


----------



## aed81 (11 يناير 2012)

مشكوررررررررررررررر


----------



## almughann (11 يناير 2012)

رائع يسلموا ايديك


----------



## the Rock R_A_R (11 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## السليمي1 (12 يناير 2012)

مشكور على الخرائط
الله يجزاك الف خير


----------



## السليمي1 (12 يناير 2012)

مشكور اخوي على الخرائط
جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## abo khald (12 يناير 2012)

يعطيك العافية
مشكوووور


----------



## tahseen_m3 (12 يناير 2012)

*احسنت*

احسنت بارك الله فيك اريد من حضرتك مخطط ارض واجهت الارض 5متر في 20 متر للعلم محاطه من ثلاث جوانب مع الشكر


----------



## إسلوبي (12 يناير 2012)

الله يبارك فيك


----------



## صياد العلم (31 يناير 2012)

شكرا اخي


----------



## حاتم المختار (17 أبريل 2012)

[h=2]يارك فيك[/h]


----------



## جهاد الحلفي (2 مايو 2012)

جزيت خيرا


----------



## sail (2 مايو 2012)

*الف شكر يا غالي و تسل الايادي*


----------



## مننك (4 مايو 2012)

الف شكر وجهودكم طيبة


----------



## المهندس رحم (12 مايو 2012)

مشكوووووووووووووووووور


----------



## heguehm (31 مايو 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ahmad kh (3 يونيو 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## m_kamel_arc (7 يوليو 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## engwah (9 يوليو 2012)

thankssssssssss


----------



## ياسر بشارة محمد (13 يوليو 2012)

الله يبارك فيك


----------



## anwargak (23 يوليو 2012)

مشكور على المجهود


----------



## ahmed bak (23 يوليو 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## safa aldin (21 أغسطس 2012)

الله يبارك فيك


----------



## خالد أبو أنس (21 أغسطس 2012)

ممكن مخطط لمنزل مساحته حوالي 92م2 بحيث العرض 5م و الطول حوالي 18م و به واجهة واحدة فقط ......... أرجو المساعدة و شكرا


----------



## aassaker (22 أغسطس 2012)

السلام عليكم بارك الله في حسناتك وزادك في العلم بسطه


----------



## marwan86 (26 أغسطس 2012)

جميلة جدا


----------



## eng amona (7 سبتمبر 2012)

مشكووووووووووووور


----------



## halimk (8 سبتمبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك :34:


----------



## ahmad kh (11 سبتمبر 2012)

مشكووووووووووووووووور


----------



## eng.hosamabdo2015 (23 أكتوبر 2012)

شكرااااااااااااااا جزيلالالالالالالالا


----------



## رسول الفهد (30 أكتوبر 2012)

مشكور الله يوفقك


----------



## ymanba (31 أكتوبر 2012)

الله يرحم والديك


----------



## george831966 (31 أكتوبر 2012)

مشكور على المجهود


----------



## اجهلك (31 أكتوبر 2012)

مشكور


----------



## sbic (10 نوفمبر 2012)

merciiiiiiiii


----------



## حسن احمد (13 نوفمبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## ddd77 (14 نوفمبر 2012)

يعطيك العافيه


----------

